# Hueston Woods / Acton Lake



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Can anyone give an update on this lake? I was hoping to head out for some bass fishing this weekend. either saturday or sunday.

I imagine it's chocolate milk, but figured I'd ask anyway


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

was there today..actually water quality was not as bad as i thought it would be. but not clear either...water level is good..brought home 12 a mix of crappie and some nice gills.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crappie4me said:


> was there today..actually water quality was not as bad as i thought it would be. but not clear either...water level is good..brought home 12 a mix of crappie and some nice gills.


were the crappie still in 10ft water and less?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> were the crappie still in 10ft water and less?


the ones i caught were.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I finally made it out to this lake yesterday (saturday). Wasn't sure exactly where to launch my kayak from. I started to launch at the boat docks near the marina, and got stopped by the sheriff, where he asked if he could inspect my kayak for safety, etc. Once I got through with that, and received my "passed" sticker, he proceeded to tell me about a kayak launch spot just on the other side of the marina. It's a dock with rollers so when you place your kayak on the rollers, sit down on/in your kayak, you can use the rails and pull yourself into the water quite easily. I've never done that before, that was rather nifty. But once it was time to get out of the water, I wasn't quite sure where to do this, so I paddled over to the boat ramp on the other side of the marina where I first started. The beach was full of swimmers, and that was quite a ways from where I parked. Anyways, here's my report.....

Got to the water around 8:15-8:30. Air temps, were in the 70's/80's, blue bird skies, 5-10mph winds, and water temps were 75-80 degrees, depending on where I was. I started at the shallow end of the lake. A good 1-2 ft visibility. Carp thrashing all over the banks in the shallow end. I steered away from that end once I saw that. I headed east, along the north shore of the lake. I'd say visibility was a good 1-2 foot still. A lot of boats were crappie fishing. Talked with a few of them as I passed. I didn't see anyone bass fishing. I started off throwing a black wacky rigged senko, and got a bite on that immediately, but couldn't set the hook. Didn't get anything after that. I played with a few other lures, but it didn't last long. I went back to my tried and true, confidence lure, a bandit 200 crankbait, in black. I caught a 2lb largemouth, a 2lb saugeye, 1lb crappie, and a little 8" largemouth all with that same crankbait. I made it to about the middle part of the lake. It certainly wasn't consistent. I went long spells with nothing. All fish were returned to the water, and we all left happy  . I left around 1:00. As you can see, a lot of time, with not a lot of fish. BUT, I didn't leave skunked. It was a good trip though.

I think I'll go again and see how I do. I'm a good hour from the lake, so definitely drive-able again.


----------

